# best in ambulance companies in LA/OC/and Sb counties?



## dsbaddoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey,


I was wondering if anyone can tell me what are the best ambulance companies in Los Angeles County and or OC and San Bernardino? Preferably with 911 contracts. Also, which of these companies offer better benefits and pay. I understand I will NOT be rich being an EMT. but i currently make 1200 a month and i wanted to know if I would at least make more. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 14, 2010)

Working full time (say, 3 12 hour shifts/week, time and a half over 8), you should be making more than $1200/month at just about anyplace, given the current minimum wage. Benefits will vary by company, though. While I'm not familiar with the companies in SB or most of LA, the best company in OC to work for is Care. Unfortunately, I'm not sure what their starting wage is.


----------



## FF/EMT (Aug 22, 2010)

*Honestly*

To be honest with you, a good 911 company with a consistent schedule would be McCormick. They provide transport for most of LA County. Where not to go is Gerber in Torrance. Yes they do 911 but the company is soon to lose their 911 contracts with Torrance and Santa monica fire. Plus they pay horrible, have a one person hr dept, and has an intertwined family operated 'clicky' management. No I don't work for either company, but I'd hate to see you waste your time. Everyone does their time on an ambulance... Just be patient, get the experience, then look at a larger company that pays almost double even though they don't provide 911.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Aug 22, 2010)

IMHO Schaefer Ambulance would be a good choice. Avoid whatever Looker runs though.


----------



## looker (Aug 22, 2010)

Cawolf86 said:


> IMHO Schaefer Ambulance would be a good choice. Avoid whatever Looker runs though.



Hehehehe..thanks for vote of confidence


----------



## Einherjar (Aug 26, 2010)

FF/EMT said:


> To be honest with you, a good 911 company with a consistent schedule would be McCormick. They provide transport for most of LA County. Where not to go is Gerber in Torrance. Yes they do 911 but the company is soon to lose their 911 contracts with Torrance and Santa monica fire. Plus they pay horrible, have a one person hr dept, and has an intertwined family operated 'clicky' management. No I don't work for either company, but I'd hate to see you waste your time. Everyone does their time on an ambulance... Just be patient, get the experience, then look at a larger company that pays almost double even though they don't provide 911.





I would suggest not listening to disgruntled former employees of any company with incorrect information.  All the 911 contract companies have different pros and cons regarding pay/benefits/scheduling and they all have their fair share of drama behind the scenes.  I would suggest finding something near where you live, and I would suggest only staying long enough until you are ready to proceed to your next step in life, not to move up to another ambulance company in SOCAL.   Depending on your ultimate goals, Paramedic/PA/RN school, Fire or PD or other College, make sure you're trying to accomplish that goal the whole time while employed at an ambulance company, these places are stepping stones in Southern California and you need to remember that.  Most companies with 911 contracts will start between 9 and 11 dollars an hour+ benefits, and many have overtime available.   You can most likely pulling 1600-3000 a month depending on the overtime available and starting pay.  If you need more information don't hesitate to PM me and i'll help you anyway I can.


----------



## themooingdawg (Aug 26, 2010)

It really goes down to what you wanna do in the future, but at the same time, you shouldn't be picky about where to apply. You should apply to all the ambulance companies that are around you, ones that you would not mind driving to, because with how saturated the pre hospital field is now, for everyone of you theres another 50, so apply first, get a job, get your experience, and then see if its right for you or move on.


----------

